# 19inch tire size



## CinemaAEX (Feb 17, 2006)

What tire size do i want to go with when using a 19x9.5 front and a 19x10.5 rear? 
Thanks,:cheers:


----------



## WATSON1 (Jul 9, 2005)

Best size to go with to maintain stock diameter will be 235/35/19 front and 245/35/19 in rear, I think. Also check on the width of that rear, sounds a little wide, don't want to run into any problems down the road with it cupping and wearing funny. I'm no where near a tire expert, I'm just shooting from the hip with the little info I know on this, so it may be a good idea to get a second opinion or maybe call a tire shop.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

245 width in the rear is too narrow.......

go at least 275 width.

I'm running 285/35 18s in the rear on my z.


----------



## tx350ztt (Jun 6, 2006)

245/35/19 front 275 0r 285/35/19 rear


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

the 245 front stagger is tooooooo big between 'em

i wouldn't go any smaller than 255 front with a 285 rear.


----------

